# The view from our front door



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

This is my view out the front door... a bay on the east coast of Newfoundland

In Summer, +25C









In winter, at dawn, -25C









How about the rest of you?


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Sadly, I don't even have a front door.....so perhaps, could my family and I come look at the spectacular view from yours?  

Kidding, thanks for sharing these awesome photos!  Actually, all I see out of my front door is neighbors homes but grateful to have one of my own!

Thanks again for sharing your good fortune.....it's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, NOW I'm jealous!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the view from my front door is kind of boring










but I like the view OF my door....










this was taken from the front steps of my apartment building in December 2009


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

So jealous lol


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This was the view out my "back" door (in relationship to the street, both the front and back doors on on the sides of my house) during one of several big snow storms we had this past winter. (If you look straight out from my front door, all you see is my neighbor's front door across our shared driveway. Not exactly the same as living on the Newfoundland coast.)


----------

